# What is the average air ticket price from SFO and Aruba?



## NooN (May 12, 2006)

Can someone please let me know what is the average air ticket price from San Francisco to Aruba? I'm looking to travel around end of Sep and I wonder if I should use 60k united standard award miles. 

Currently, if I buy the ticket, it will cost me $800 from United. 

Thank you....
NooN


----------



## quiltergal (May 12, 2006)

If you can fly out of Oakland or San Jose you can get a flight for $647 on Delta.  It jumps up to $748 out of SFO on US Air.


----------



## SusanY (May 12, 2006)

We fly out of San Diego and pay $720 RT, but I booked in Jan for June/July.


----------



## suzanne (May 13, 2006)

Our friends in Oregon are flying down to Florida and then flying with us to Aruba in Sept. The non stop flight on American from MIA to Aruba was $709.50 total for the two of them. They are now searching for cheaper airfare from Portland, OR to Fort Lauderdale where we live. You may want to try to break your flights up to see where you get the best price based on which city your flying out of the USA to Aruba. Sometimes it ends up being a lot cheaper this way.

Suzanne


----------

